# Weaving-Burberry Shawl



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

HereÃ¢ÂÂs my present project. ItÃ¢ÂÂs wool/acrylic warp 2/16 & weft 2/8. ItÃ¢ÂÂs a 22 1/2Ã¢ÂÂ loom, and the shawl is 19Ã¢ÂÂ width. Reed #12 dents per in. 2 ends per dent(24 epi)= total of 456 ends + 2 selvage. Treading: 1 2 3 4; 1 2 3 4 etc. Pattern: twill (treadling:12 - 23 - 34 - 14 etc). Length, fringes incl:100 in. Also, notice the stick shuttles, home made by my DH, cost nothing, come from the painting dept of a hardware store.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Wish I knew how to weave. Love the look of woven material.

SEA


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful, this almost makes me want to weave. Perhaps in the future. Do you have plans for the cloth when you are finished?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

What a beautiful job!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Odile! In am weaving washcloths, my son's asked for some for Christmas. Made 14 so far! Hemming them NOW! Monique told me she we to see your mil, you picked the right person , she is so good for HER! Miss you!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Love that plaid and the paint stirrers/shuttles look professional! I bet my Dremmel tool could do the job!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful. Well done. Plaids are not easy.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Sure! Your dremmel will do marvel but don’t forget to sand well after. I don’t understand how/why the figures (measures) in my description of the loom came out like that! Hope weavers will understand! Sorry for that.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

very nice


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Wonderful weaving.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

What a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty and I noticed the shuttles. How nice to have a handy husband and the price is right.


----------

